# Kem bôi trị vẩy nến tốt nhất hiện nay |  Trị vảy nến không lo tái phát



## daodung2509962 (29/8/19)

Rối loạn hệ thống miễn dịch làm các tế bào da sản sinh quá nhanh chóng khiến cho các lớp tế bào da cũ và mới không kịp thay thế nhau, chồng chất lên nhau gây ra bệnh vảy nến.

Bệnh vảy nến thường xuất hiện ở tay, chân, da đầu và có thể lan ra bất kỳ vùng da nào trên cơ thể. Triệu chứng của bệnh là các mảng da khô, bong tróc, nứt nẻ. Người bệnh có thể có cảm giác nóng rát, ngứa và đau nhức.

Hiện nay trong y khoa vẫn chưa có thuốc điều trị dứt điểm được căn bệnh này. Bệnh vẫn có xu hướng mãn tính, tái phát lại nhiều lần gây nhiều khó chịu và làm mất tự tin cũng như ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng cuộc sống của người bệnh.

Kem bôi trị vẩy nến là vấn đề được rất nhiều người quan tâm và trên thị trường cũng có rất nhiều loại kem bôi khác nhau như:

Kem bôi chứa Corticoid: đây là kem khá phổ biến được rất nhiều sử dụng. Kem có tác dụng kháng viêm, giảm ngứa nhanh chóng cho tình trạng viêm da, vảy nến. Tuy nhiên cũng có nhiều nghiên cứu chỉ  ra rằng việc quá lạm dụng sử dụng dài ngày thuốc chữa corticoid có thể mang lại tác dụng phụ như làm teo da, bỏng da.

Axit salicylic là thuốc giúp làm bong tróc các mảng da chết, hoạt động trên cơ chế tăng lượng ẩm trong da, từ đó làm phân rã các tế bào da kết dính với nhau, giúp cho việc loại bỏ tế bào da trở nên dễ dàng hơn. Axit salicylic có trong dầu gội, kem dưỡng da, xà phòng, gel…. Axit salicylic có thể kết hợp dùng với các loại thuốc điều trị khác để tăng hiệu quả.

*Các sản phẩm tương tự vitamin D*
Các bác sĩ có thể kê  đơn cho bạn sản phẩm tương tự như Vitamin D để trị bệnh vảy nến hoặc phối hợp với các thuốc đặc trị khác. Các dòng sản phẩm có tác dụng làm chậm quá trình phát triển của tế bào da. Một số sản phẩm tương tự như vitamin D  như Calcipotriene (Calcitren, Dovonex, Sorilux), Tacalcitol (Bonalfa và Curatoderm), hay Calcitriol (Rocaltrol và Vectical).

*Kem bôi thảo dược Hope’s Relief*
Là dòng kem nổi tiếng được sản xuất bởi các chuyên gia tại Úc, kem Hope’s Relief được nhiều người đánh giá cao có công dụng tuyệt vời trong điều trị viêm da, vảy nến. Ưu điểm của kem bôi trị vẩy nến này là không chứa corticoid và được chiết xuất từ các nguyên liệu thiên nhiên nên không gây ra tác dụng phụ và dùng được cho mọi loại da kể cả tình trạng viêm da ở trẻ sơ sinh.

Trên đây là một số kem bôi trị vẩy nến phổ biến. Để điều trị thành công người bệnh nên sớm nhận biết triệu chứng của bệnh và có biện pháp điều trị kịp thời chăm sóc da khỏe mạnh.


----------

